# 5.3mm Ceramic socket for MR11 Reflectorized Bulb



## fivemega (Apr 11, 2007)

*5.3mm Ceramic socket for MR16-11 Reflectorized Bulb*


*(AVAILABLE)


Please allow 7 days to ship


MR16 G5.3 Socket*​







 Here I have another innovation of hi-temp PR base to *Gx5.3* bi-pin sockets with premium quality ready to ship. 
Gx5.3 bulb pins are 5.3mm apart.
G4 sockets are available here
Very easy to use. No tool needed, no cutting, grinding and no skills. Will fit in stock M*g C and D switch without modification.
Advantages are low price (around $5) reflectorized bulb available everywhere such as Home Depot or many hardware/electrical store and comes in many choices of 5-10-20-35-50 or 75 watts with or without glass, flood or spot.
Since many of these bulbs are rated 2000-2500 hours life time, you can push the bulb to 18.5 volt. 
All you need to do is:
1-Loosen M*g head about 6 turn.
2-Remove bezel, plastic reflector and bulb.
3-Install 5.3mm socket in original switch.
4-Push in your reflectorized 5.3mm bulb into socket.
5-Install bezel with your Boro lens.
Will work with all MR11 and MR16 G5.3 bulbs such as Osram, GE, Philips and...

PR base is mill machined from solid brass, gold plated for premium quality and best electrical connection, then electrically separated with hi temp ceramic. No bare metal to oxidize, no glue to smoke, no soldering to melt down.
I have tested 50 watt reflectorized bulb with 5 protected "C" cells in M*g and its amazingly bright, white and soft beam.
Using 5 IMR 26500 in 4D M*g and 100 watt, 2500 hours MR16 is another great idea.

Price:
*G5.3 Socket $29.50* for first socket. cash or CC. *AVAILABLE
G5.3 Socket* $27 for each additional sockets. *AVAILABLE*
12V, 35W, 12 degree MR16 $5 *AVAILABLE WITH PURCHASE OF SOCKET*
12V, 50W, 13 degree MR16 $6 *NOT AVAILABLE*
Borofloat lens $7.50 *AVAILABLE WITH PURCHASE OF SOCKET*
Shipping:
$3.50 to States (any quantity)
$14.00 internationaly (any quantity)
*All international packages must be with printed name and address in English and include a phone number.*
Paypal to: [email protected]
Please contact me for other type of payment or combine shipping.
It is *Necessary* to post your request here and detail of your order in Paypal note. for 3 sockets
All comments welcome.
--------------
*Please find link of my other products    here and click on each link you are interested on.*
--------------

*(A V A I L A B L E)*​


----------



## Nebula (Apr 11, 2007)

FM - I will take one. PP inbound shortly. Thanks Kirk


----------



## DeLighted (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll take one too.


$29.50 one 5.3mm Ceramic Socket
$2.50

$32.00


----------



## waynejitsu (Apr 11, 2007)

I will take one.
Will send paypal tonight, after work


----------



## starfiretoo (Apr 11, 2007)

Dumb question. These are the bulbs rated for 12 volts?


----------



## rdh226 (Apr 11, 2007)

$86 for three; PayPal sent.

-RDH


----------



## aeroflash (Apr 12, 2007)

1-G5.3,1-G4 gold ceramic sockets, PAYPAL sent-$62.00, Thanks.


----------



## waynejitsu (Apr 13, 2007)

Will this work with MR16 bulbs?
I was under the impression these were the same?


----------



## willrx (Apr 13, 2007)

What amount of output are we looking at here-lumens, beam, etc.? Thanks.


----------



## fivemega (Apr 13, 2007)

starfiretoo said:


> Dumb question. These are the bulbs rated for 12 volts?


*Most of these bulbs are 12 volts with many variety of wattage. Since most of them are rated at 2000-3000 hours life, you can easily push them to 18 volt.*


waynejitsu said:


> Will this work with MR16 bulbs?
> I was under the impression these were the same?


*Any bi pin bulb with 5.3mm base can be used. You will find this information on bulb package or description when you order online.*


willrx said:


> What amount of output are we looking at here-lumens, beam, etc.? Thanks.


*It depends on bulb wattage and how hard you drive them you may get few thousand bulb lumens.
Bulbs come in flood or spot beam.*


----------



## waynejitsu (Apr 14, 2007)

paypal sent (sorry, I am late)
and a bump for a cool and different mod


----------



## redbird (Apr 14, 2007)

PP on it's way. Nice to see you pounding out new stuff!!!


----------



## redbird (Apr 14, 2007)

I forgot to ask if boro lenses are needed on this mod? If so, do you have them available?


----------



## redbird (Apr 20, 2007)

mtt


----------



## fivemega (Apr 20, 2007)

redbird said:


> I forgot to ask if boro lenses are needed on this mod? If so, do you have them available?


*Some of mentioned reflectorized bulbs come with built in lens, some don't.
You can use without any lens if your MR bulb is lens covered but for better water resistance, using a Borofloat lens is recommended.*


----------



## redbird (Apr 20, 2007)

One more thing. What is a good setup to run these bulbs in? I have FM's various setups but need suggestions to experiement with.


thanks


----------



## redbird (Apr 22, 2007)

still looking for suggestions to power up this mod


----------



## redbird (Apr 27, 2007)

lost in a million postings.

Any suggestions on a good host/light combo on this socket?


----------



## vortechs (Apr 30, 2007)

fivemega said:


> Since many of these bulbs are rated 2000-2500 hours life time, you can push the bulb to 18.5 volt.


Ok, I'm interested in a superlight, especially one that can use an inexpensive bulb and doesn't need an expensive metal reflector, since the reflector is typically one of the most expensive parts in a hotwire build. 

A 12V, 75W bulb would draw about 6.25 amps (well within the limits of good high-current NiMH cells). When overdriven to 18V I assume it would be over 100 Watts. I'm not a hotwire expert so I hesitate to be the first to try something like that. What is the maximum wattage bulb that this setup has been tested with and what are the limits on the stock mag parts, like the heat tolerance of the plastic switch assembly and the current capacity of the switch itself. 

What battery setup options could someone use to get 18.5V? 

15 x 1.2V NiMH = 18V, so would one possible battery option be two modamag 8AA to 2D holders with 15 eneloop NiMH cells and 1 dummy in a 4D Maglite host.

This could get interesting.


----------



## fivemega (May 1, 2007)

vortechs said:


> What battery setup options could someone use to get 18.5V?



*I have a tri bored 2D M*g with 5 of 17500 and a dummy to power up a 20W bulb also 5 new li-ion "C" cell to power a 50W bulb.
When you deal with high current bulb in a M*g, you should fix and take care of high resistance switch. It can take a lot of heat.*


----------



## barkingmad (Jun 5, 2007)

*1 x G5.3 Socket $29.50
1 x International shipping $4.50
Total: $34.00

 to: [email protected]
*


----------



## Ottawa411 (Jun 5, 2007)

*G5.3 Socket $29.50
International Shipping $4.50
Total $34

Paypal sent

Thanks yet again.
*


----------



## Aircraft800 (Jun 11, 2007)

FM,

Will these sockets fit the big pin Osram (50-100W) bulbs like the 64623?

I've got your G4 ceramic socket already, but thought the 64623 had different size pins.

Thanks!


----------



## Pher (Jun 23, 2007)

Fivemega, Im wondering the same thing as aircraft800.Will a 64623 bulb work?


----------



## fivemega (Jun 24, 2007)

Pher said:


> Fivemega, Im wondering the same thing as aircraft800.Will a 64623 bulb work?



*Osram 64623 bulb is a 6.35mm base and will not work with 5.3mm or 4mm sockets.*


----------



## iwearpro (Aug 13, 2007)

Ill take 2 g5.3 sockets 29.50 plus 27.00 plus 2.50 shipping
total of 59.00
Paypal sent


----------



## iwearpro (Aug 17, 2007)

iwearpro said:


> Ill take 2 g5.3 sockets 29.50 plus 27.00 plus 2.50 shipping
> total of 59.00
> Paypal sent


 


Have these shipped yet?


----------



## fivemega (Aug 17, 2007)

iwearpro said:


> Have these shipped yet?



*Pending echeck cleared and sockets shipped out.*


----------



## jd1 (Sep 15, 2007)

G5.3 Socket $29.50
U.S. Shipping $2.50
Total $32



Thanks!


----------



## jd1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Socket arrived today. As usual, top notch fast service; excellent package and above all the best in material and workmanship. Now to play. Thanks again.
:thumbsup:


----------



## chesterqw (Sep 20, 2007)

it will work with cammed reflector and bi-pin bulbs?


----------



## fivemega (Sep 20, 2007)

chesterqw said:


> it will work with cammed reflector and bi-pin bulbs?



*What kind of G5.3 bulb do you plan to use?*


----------



## sandbasser (Sep 29, 2007)

for 1 socket.

Thanks,


----------



## sandbasser (Oct 3, 2007)

Received in yesterday's mail. Thanks for the great service.

:twothumbs


----------



## cd-card-biz (Oct 4, 2007)

(1) socket + shipping = $32.00

Thanks Fivemega!


----------



## Varriano (Oct 30, 2007)

FM PM sent regarding 4mm and 5.3 mm bulbs and sockets

Thanks JV


----------



## Millrat (Nov 8, 2007)

FM

1-5.3mm Ceramic Socket $29.50
Postage $2.50

$32.00

Paypal sent


----------



## bobbo (Nov 11, 2007)

FiveMega,

3 x MR-16 G5.3 Sockets,

Thanks as always,
bobbo


----------



## donn_ (Nov 11, 2007)

for 2x G5.3 Sockets



:thanks:


----------



## Millrat (Nov 13, 2007)

Recieved it today. Thank you:thumbsup:

Great product


----------



## JimH (Dec 2, 2007)

for 2 X G5.3 sockets


----------



## SIERRA (Dec 3, 2007)

I'll take one! PM & PP on the way!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Dec 3, 2007)

So, correct me if I'm wrong, one could run a 75W bulb such as http://www.bulbman.com/index.php?main_page=product_bulb_info&cPath=4437_5031&products_id=9856
with this set up off an otherwise stock 2D with a 8AA battery holder, correct? 
Would eneloops or 2500's not give enough Voltage to make things exciting?


----------



## chuck614 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: 5.3mm Ceramic socket for MR11-16 Reflectorized Bulb*

For one socket: $29.50
2.50
TOTAL 32.00

Thanks again for more creative stuff! PP to follow.


----------



## chuck614 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: 5.3mm Ceramic socket for MR11-16 Reflectorized Bulb*

Got mine today. Looks great. Thanks!


----------



## cernobila (Dec 21, 2007)

If I were to use just 3x C Li-ion with a 12V 50 Watt lamp, how much output and run time would I get?


----------



## Stingray (Jan 27, 2008)

How are these working out, I'm thinking about getting one? Which lamps and batteries have been tried?


----------



## erinO919 (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll take:

G5.3 Socket $29.50 for first socket. *1
12V, 35W, 12 degree MR16 $5 *1
12V, 50W, 13 degree MR16 $6 *2
$4.50 internationaly 

Total: $51


----------



## erinO919 (Aug 31, 2008)

for the above, Thanks!


----------



## skyva (Oct 2, 2008)

PayPal sent for skyva.

Gx5.3 Socket
1 x G5.3 Socket $29.50
*1 x *12V, 50W, 13 degree MR16 $6
International shipping $4.50
total $40.


Part of larger order for $103, including reflector and G4



Thanks


----------



## jaybiz32 (Mar 10, 2009)

paypal sent for one one 5.3mm sockett and 5 1185 bi-pin bulbs


----------



## GreyShark (Apr 16, 2009)

PayPal sent for 1 G5.3 socket!


----------



## taylor (May 16, 2009)

Paypal sent for one G5.3 Socket $29.50


----------



## dukeofaustin (May 24, 2009)

Paypal sent for G5.3 socket ($29.50) + 12V, 50W, 13 degree MR16 ($6) + S&H to States ($2.50) = $38


----------



## ejot (Jun 9, 2009)

Should it say MR16 in the thread title instead of MR11? 


1x -- Gx5.3 Bi-Pin Socket - 29.50
1x -- 12AA-to-4D battery adapter - $42.00 **note: typo in paypal note, reads "12AA-to-12D" ** 
1x -- Boro Lens - 6.50
shipping in USA - 6.00

(details also posted in battery adapter thread)

TOTAL: $84.00
Unique Transaction ID #7WR914583M5987303
CPF Handle: ejot


----------



## Mr Excitement (Oct 16, 2009)

1 x socket 29.50
international shipping 4.50
total $34.00


----------



## sbelyo (Oct 29, 2009)

Are these still available?


----------



## fivemega (Oct 31, 2009)

sbelyo said:


> Are these still available?





fivemega said:


> *MR16 G5.3 Socket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jhellwig (Feb 19, 2010)

*1x G5.3 Socket $29.50*
1x 12V, 35W, 12 degree MR16 $5
1x 12V, 50W, 13 degree MR16 $6
Shipping $2.50

Total $43





Ok Sorry for this but I forgot to update my paypal info so I will send another payment. The first payment will be invalid.


----------



## jhellwig (Feb 26, 2010)

Parts received!!! At leased the old address on my paypal account was my parents.

Can you receive pm's fivemega?


----------



## icpd30 (Feb 26, 2010)

FM, if you please:

G5.3.......................$29.50
12V,50W,13' MR16.....$6.00
G4 Brass..................$16.00
BoroLens..................$6.50
BiPin w1160..............$6.00
BiPin w1111..............$9.00
ROP 3854.................$10.00
ROP3853..................$10.00
subtotal...................$93.00
shipping...................$4.00 (cover it?)

TOTAL --------------$97.00

PP Sent

lovecpf :twothumbs


----------



## MrValiant (Mar 28, 2010)

G5.3 Socket $29.50
Shipping $2.50
Total $32.00

Thanks.
Bryan


----------



## jdriller (Mar 30, 2010)

for 

G5.3 Socket $29.50
Shipping $2.50
Total $32.00


----------



## jd_oc (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: 5.3mm Ceramic socket for MR16-11 Reflectorized Bulb*

G5.3 Socket - $29.50
Shipping - $2.50
Total - $32.00
Paypal Sent!
CPF handle JD_OC


----------



## 357mag1 (Jun 18, 2010)

One 5.3mm socket - $29.50


----------



## dannyk (Jun 19, 2010)

sent

1 x G5.3 Socket $29.50
1 x International shipping $4.50
Total: $34.00

Transaction ID #4B5807933D756135E


----------



## 357mag1 (Jun 21, 2010)

2 sockets – 29.5 + 27 = $56.50
2 12V, 50W, 13 degree MR16 = $12
Shipping - $2.50
 
Total - $71


----------



## win734440 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello, I recieved my 5.3 mm socket a few day's ago. At home depot they had quite a few Spot & flood both. But they said all they have is the MR16 . the packing with the bulb did not have the Base size written on it . Also I noticed in the beginning of these thread's that it has written with picturers of the socket's and maglites MR16. Doe's the 5.3 socket fit and work with a Mr16 spot or must it be a MR11 ? By just looking at them they seemed to appear to be able to fit. what the heck it is only $6.00 so i guess if i do not get an answer I will try one of the 35 watt MR16's..also do they throw very far ? it had SPOT written on the package while most were Flood. If it fit's and work's good i will post it . 
I can get the voltage easy in a 3-D with NiZn AA's in a batery older that hold's 6 or 9 AA would it mess up anything if you used 6 Lithium ion 14500's ? using just 4 of them with 2 dummies is 16 volts if charged to 4 volt's Thank's Five Mega for the Mega products you make.


----------



## fivemega (Oct 21, 2010)

win734440 said:


> Hello, I recieved my 5.3 mm socket a few day's ago. At home depot they had quite a few Spot & flood both. But they said all they have is the MR16 . the packing with the bulb did not have the Base size written on it . Also I noticed in the beginning of these thread's that it has written with picturers of the socket's and maglites MR16. Doe's the 5.3 socket fit and work with a Mr16 spot or must it be a MR11 ? By just looking at them they seemed to appear to be able to fit. what the heck it is only $6.00 so i guess if i do not get an answer I will try one of the 35 watt MR16's..also do they throw very far ? it had SPOT written on the package while most were Flood. If it fit's and work's good i will post it .
> I can get the voltage easy in a 3-D with NiZn AA's in a batery older that hold's 6 or 9 AA would it mess up anything if you used 6 Lithium ion 14500's ? using just 4 of them with 2 dummies is 16 volts if charged to 4 volt's Thank's Five Mega for the Mega products you make.



*As long as MR11 or MR16 pins are G5.3, will work with these sockets.
MR16 has 2" diameter reflector while MR11 is 1.5" diameter. Both will fit and will work in M*glite. Just make sure pins are G5.3
Spot or flood is users preference and spot throws further while flood has wide angle beam for close range.
Most 12 volts MR11 and MR16 bulbs are long life and can be overdriven with 5 IMR 14500 and a dummy in 2D M*g*


----------



## BigusLightus (Oct 21, 2010)

from BigusLightus for:

1 x G5.3 Ceramic Socket for MR16 $29.50
shipping $2.50
total $32.00

Thank you for making these available!


----------



## bammo (Oct 6, 2011)

*5.3 Socket $29.50
Borofloat high temp glass $7.50
International shipping $5
Grand total $42

To Bammo68 in Western Australia - Paypal inbound!
*


----------



## maglitemodder (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey fivemega-

Are you still selling these adapters? Please message me if so.

Thanks!


----------



## fivemega (Oct 16, 2011)

* [size=+2]This thread is still active and more sockets are available.[/size]*


----------



## kevlicht (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: 5.3mm Ceramic socket for MR16-11 Reflectorized Bulb*

I would like to purchase four of the 5.3 mm sockets for MR-16's. Please advise how I should proceed. Kevlicht
*[SIZE=+4]MR16 G5.3 Socket​
AVAILABLE​[/SIZE]*






Here I have another innovation of hi-temp PR base to *Gx5.3* bi-pin sockets with premium quality ready to ship. 
Gx5.3 bulb pins are 5.3mm apart.
G4 sockets are available here
Very easy to use. No tool needed, no cutting, grinding and no skills. Will fit in stock M*g C and D switch without modification.
Advantages are low price (around $5) reflectorized bulb available everywhere such as Home Depot or many hardware/electrical store and comes in many choices of 5-10-20-35-50 or 75 watts with or without glass, flood or spot.
Since many of these bulbs are rated 2000-2500 hours life time, you can push the bulb to 18.5 volt. 
All you need to do is:
1-Loosen M*g head about 6 turn.
2-Remove bezel, plastic reflector and bulb.
3-Install 5.3mm socket in original switch.
4-Push in your reflectorized 5.3mm bulb into socket.
5-Install bezel with your Boro lens.
Will work with all MR11 and MR16 G5.3 bulbs such as Osram, GE, Philips and...

PR base is mill machined from solid brass, gold plated for premium quality and best electrical connection, then electrically separated with hi temp ceramic. No bare metal to oxidize, no glue to smoke, no soldering to melt down.
I have tested 50 watt reflectorized bulb with 5 protected "C" cells in M*g and its amazingly bright, white and soft beam.
Using 5 IMR 26500 in 4D M*g and 100 watt, 2500 hours MR16 is another great idea.

Price: 
*G5.3 Socket $29.50* for first socket. cash or CC. *AVAILABLE*
*G5.3 Socket* $27 for each additional sockets. *AVAILABLE*
12V, 35W, 12 degree MR16 $5 *NOT AVAILABLE*
12V, 50W, 13 degree MR16 $6 *NOT AVAILABLE*
Borofloat lens $7.50 *AVAILABLE*
Shipping: 
$2.50 to States (any quantity)
$4.50 internationaly (any quantity)
Paypal to: [email protected]
Please contact me for other type of payment or combine shipping.
It is *[SIZE=+1]Necessary[/SIZE]* to post your request here and detail of your order in Paypal note.
 for 3 sockets
All comments welcome.
--------------
Please see:
G4 Socket[/QUOTE]


----------



## kevlicht (Oct 27, 2011)

Please advise how I can purchase these Gx5.3 sockets and where I can purchase flashlights that will drive a 12.0volt MR-16. Thank you.


----------



## fivemega (Oct 27, 2011)

kevlicht said:


> Please advise how I can purchase these Gx5.3 sockets and where I can purchase flashlights that will drive a 12.0volt MR-16. Thank you.


*Please read post #1
Pay correct amount to provided paypal address.
Include your CPF handle nickname in paypal note then post here.
===================
Also read this for best flashlight host.*


----------



## Dweill (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi 5M

Two sockets please $29.50+$27
two packs Pelican 3854 $20
int ship $4.50
total sent $81.00 via Paypal

Reflectors and Cams look great - thanks!

Best

Dwell


----------



## sergey (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi, fivemega

$29.50 G5.3 Socket 
$4.50 international destination.
$34 Total

Thanks


----------



## mckeand13 (Apr 26, 2012)

Does anybody have pictures of a light assembled with one of the MR bulbs installed and some feedback on how these work? Beam shots?


----------



## thundertree (May 2, 2012)

From thundertree for: 
Four (4) G5.3 Socket(s) @ $29.50 & $27 x 3 = $110.50

Insurance $2.60
$2.50 shipping
TOTAL: $115.60

Unique Transaction ID # 5TM26186SA5688831

Much thanks!!


----------



## creecjm30 (Jul 8, 2012)

I am new to this forum. I would like to order the g5.3 bi-pin adapter. How do I do that?


----------



## fivemega (Feb 10, 2013)

*More 5.3mm ceramic sockets available now.*


----------



## mjgsxr (Feb 17, 2013)

fivemega said:


> *More 5.3mm ceramic sockets available now.*



1 socket G 5.3
1 boro lens d cell size


----------



## DC12volt (Mar 22, 2013)

one 5.3 socket 29.50
1 borofloat lens 7.50
shipping 2.50
total 39.50

paypal sent


----------



## fivemega (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: 5.3mm Ceramic socket for MR11/MR16 Reflectorized Bulb

More 5.3mm ceramic socket for MR11/MR16 available.*


----------



## horizonseeker (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: 5.3mm Ceramic socket for MR11/MR16 Reflectorized Bulb*

belated update from 2 weeks ago:

payment sent


----------



## Maker (Jan 4, 2015)

PayPal sent:


Item
Price After Discount If Applicable

#54 G6.35 socket $24 (A V A I L A B L E)
$19.20
#55 G6.35 socket $24 (A V A I L A B L E)
$19.20
Shipping
$6.00
#06 "D" HA III Black 60mm extension tube $26 (AVAILABLE)
$20.80
#07 "D" HA III Black 60mm extension tube $26 (AVAILABLE)
$20.80
#06 "D" HA III Black 120mm extension tube $28 (AVAILABLE)
$22.40
#05 "D" HA III Black 180mm extension tube $34 (AVAILABLE)
$27.20
Shipping
$7.00
#09 8.4 volt 3 XML kit $88 (AVAILABLE)
$70.40
#08 Kit only with no module $60 (AVAILABLE)
$48.00
Shipping
$8.00
#10 Chrome Plated SMO (Chrome Blemished Camless) $40 (AVAILABLE)
$32.00
$07.50 for each Borofloat lens (AVAILABLE)
$7.50
$05.00 for each cam (AVAILABLE)
$4.00
Shipping
$6.00
*G5.3 Socket $29.50 for first socket. cash or CC. AVAILABLE
**$23.60
**G5.3 Socket $27 for each additional sockets. AVAILABLE
**$21.60
**G5.3 Socket $27 for each additional sockets. AVAILABLE
**$21.60
**Shipping
**$2.50*
#08 Bi-Focal camless M*g reflector $18
$18.00
$6 for each Borofloat (Pyrex) 52.1mm lens (AVAILABLE) One lens for each reflector.
$6.00
Shipping
$5.00
Total Parts
$382.30
Total Shipping
$34.50
Grand Total
$416.80


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 11, 2015)

I will take one piece!

I will also post in master "20% Off Sale" thread!


----------



## Maker (Jan 12, 2015)

PayPal sent:


CPF Handle: Maker
Item
Price After Discount If Applicable
3XML M*g C & D drop in by Fivemega
#09 Kit only with no module $60 (AVAILABLE)
48
#10 Kit only with no module $60 (AVAILABLE)
48
Shipping
8
Ver2 Deep M*g Reflector by Fivemega
#06 Gold SMO (AVAILABLE)
32
$07.50 for each Borofloat lens (AVAILABLE)
7.5
$05.00 for each cam (AVAILABLE)
4
Shipping
6
*5.3mm Ceramic socket for MR16-11 Reflectorized Bulb
**G5.3 Socket $29.50 for first socket. cash or CC. AVAILABLE
**23.6
**G5.3 Socket $27 for each additional sockets. AVAILABLE
**21.6
**Borofloat lens $7.50 AVAILABLE WITH PURCHASE OF SOCKET
**7.5
**Borofloat lens $7.50 AVAILABLE WITH PURCHASE OF SOCKET
**7.5
**Shipping
**2.5*
6.35 Socket by fivemega
#56 G6.35 socket $24 (A V A I L A B L E)
19.2
#57 G6.35 socket $24 (A V A I L A B L E)
19.2
Shipping
6
M*g D Tail Cap McClicky Switch By Fivemega
#29 HA Black $34 (AVAILABLE) 
27.2
Shipping
4
Total Parts
265.3
Total Shipping
26.5
Grand Total
291.8


----------



## fivemega (Jan 15, 2015)

*Every payment received for above part, already shipped.

More 5.3mm Ceramic socket available.*


----------



## herbicide (Sep 30, 2015)

1 x G5.3 Socket $29.50
1 x International shipping $4.50
Total: $34.00




arrgh! I forgot to add the details in the note... :fail:

editedit - transaction ID is 1JF02573F21794346


----------



## Minimoog (Mar 1, 2016)

*1 x G5.3 Socket $29.50
1 x $4.50 international shipping

*Total: $34.00



Transaction ID is 78W056726M6456431


----------



## vestureofblood (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi FM, 

Do you have a recommendation for a 6 li-ion bulb?


----------



## fivemega (Mar 3, 2017)

vestureofblood said:


> Hi FM,
> Do you have a recommendation for a 6 li-ion bulb?


*There are many 12 volt MR16 bulb from 10 to 100 watt (5000 hour life) which can take well overdrive using 5 IMR
There are also some 15 volt MR16 bulb which can overdrive using 6 IMR
Please check "bulbconnection", "1000 bulb" or other sites for your best choice.*


----------



## fivemega (Feb 10, 2018)

*More 5.3mm ceramic sockets available now.*


----------



## fivemega (Feb 11, 2019)

*A B

A B

A B*


----------



## lumen aeternum (Nov 23, 2019)

fivemega said:


> *Some of mentioned reflectorized bulbs come with built in lens, some don't.
> You can use without any lens if your MR bulb is lens covered but for better water resistance, using a Borofloat lens is recommended.*



Isn't a glass lens necessary to block ultraviolet emissions from halogen bulbs? So, safer with lens in bulb AND glass on flashlight, but would run a bit hotter ? Or have a glass lens bulb but no cover on the flashlight, for maximum heat dissipation?

>Using 5 IMR 26500 in 4D M*g and 100 watt, 2500 hours MR16 is another great idea.
Do 5 x 26500 have the same length as 4xD, or do you need to mod something?

Mags have so many generations, esp. after going to the LED module.
Does the drop-in need a particular generation of Mag? I have a fairly old 4D, but could buy a new one I guess.

They make 6v MR bulbs for Christmas decorations -- at least in the MR11 size (about an inch diameter). So there might be smaller flashlights that could be used with a similar drop-in adapter.


----------



## bossbuffalo (Sep 12, 2020)

PayPal sent for 1 socket and US shipping for a total of $33.

Thanks!


----------



## TorchBear (Jan 6, 2021)

Paypal transaction ID: 82F95797BB176680J

1 x #76 G6.35 socket @ $24
1 x G5.3 Socket @ $29.50
2 x 12V, 35W, 12 degree MR16 @ $5
1 x Borofloat lens @ $7.50

Shipping:
$14.00 international

Total:
$85


----------



## fivemega (Jan 23, 2022)

*More 5.3mm ceramic sockets are available.*


----------



## fivemega (Jun 23, 2022)

*Every payment received for above part, already shipped.

More 5.3mm Ceramic socket available.*


----------

